# Members who don't post...



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

I see someone right now who has been a member here since 2007 and still hasn't posted ever and I just wonder how that's possible. I figure if you're still coming here after 4 years you must like the place, I know I'm a BIG MOUTH here but I can't imagine never posting one thing in 4 years.....Oh Well just sayin'......Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Come out, come out, WHEREVER YOU ARE!


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

And yet another, I would love to find out why they don't post[8|]<----------scratching my head.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

Some come here to find out something about a bottle that have just found and (((boom))) their gone, once they get the info,but their name remains,un lessss they are just sitting in the corner of their room with their pc on just LuRkIng staring at the screen,now that would be creepy dont ya think.[8D] then again they could be anywhere,they don't have to be in a room.

    I am like you E my mouth is to big,I have to talk about the weather,I can't just talk about bottles 24/7 even on a bottle forum,that would be a boring existence for me.Besides,  its a fun place to be [] "sometimes" 

 They are among us.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Some come here to find out something about a bottle that have just found and (((boom))) their gone, once they get the info,but their name remains,


 
 That I know and understand. What's weird is that these guys logged in today. If they've had an active account for that long, then why haven't they posted? Hopefully one of them will answer this thread...


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

What he^^^^^^^^^^^^ said Rick, I know about the one and dones but two people were here today that joined in 2007 and never posted.....[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe they are shy. [8|]  Probably a lot of archaeologists with nothing nice to say, come here to find out what the heck it is they just dug.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What he^^^^^^^^^^^^ said Rick, I know about the one and dones but two people were here today that joined in 2007 and never posted.....[8D]


 
 How do you know they are here? can you see um ? lol in person I mean[8D] 
   I started that thread "Every member new and old" reply to this post for that reason, to see how many were  actually here.as you can see by the hits vs posts.There were more then 80,000 hits and 2000 + posts, some people just don't have anything to say.


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I see someone right now who has been a member here since 2007 and still hasn't posted ever and I just wonder how that's possible. I figure if you're still coming here after 4 years you must like the place, I know I'm a BIG MOUTH here but I can't imagine never posting one thing in 4 years.....Oh Well just sayin'......Jim


 
 They may just be leery of the response.  I was on a forum years ago, I think commenting about how was nice about where we all live. I said something about the"great white north" meaning we get a lot of snow here. Man, some of them really took me down. Guess they thought I was making a racist remark. I wasn't.
 Never went back to that forum.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> How do you know they are here? can you see um ? lol in person I mean[8D]


 they show up at the bottom of the page where it shows whose on the site right now Rick...


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  geezer39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can understand but I figure it's a site where you would continue to return too for knowledge and answers to your bottle questions, I was always a believer in the idiom "The only stupid question is the one you don't ask"....I sent out two e-mails and I'm hoping one or both of the users respond...Jim


----------



## rockbot (Aug 19, 2011)

I have the opposite problem... I talk to much! []


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Aug 19, 2011)

I rarely post, but I have a reason... I am NOT looking for sympathy, but let me explain. I've had 2 strokes and a heart attrack, and now restricted to a wheelchair, so it's difficult, but not impossible. I enjoy reading the posts and usually respond when it involves items from the Civil War period. I spent more than 40 years of digging, trading, and writing about bottles. So it's been a good life, but posting now takes much more time. Keep posting! []

 Mike


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

and some ive seen came here ,posted 50 or so times in a couple of months then left,and never signed on again...............maybe the ones who dont post at all just like to brag to everyone about how many websites there a member of[8|][8|].................how can you not be addicted to this site?????[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> I have the opposite problem... I talk to much! []


 me too,the funny thing is,if i met you in person,id probably not say a word[8|][8|][&:][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  geezer39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The key is not to give a rats ass what people think [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I hear ya man,I'm the same way,ask any one who has met me in person [8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CWBookAuthor
> 
> I rarely post, but I have a reason... I am NOT looking for sympathy, but let me explain. I've had 2 strokes and a heart attrack, and now restricted to a wheelchair, so it's difficult, but not impossible. I enjoy reading the posts and usually respond when it involves items from the Civil War period. I spent more than 40 years of digging, trading, and writing about bottles. So it's been a good life, but posting now takes much more time. Keep posting! []
> 
> Mike


 
 Your exempt from the hard core lurkers CW [] some people do have good reasons not to type on this forum,but the ones who just sign on and never even say "Hi how yall doin today" are the ones EP means.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah i know,mine are at the top though  
 View related threads: 		(in this forum 		| in all forums) 		 		

  		 	 	 		Logged in as: RICKJJ59W 	  	         	 		         	 		Users viewing this topic:  RICKJJ59W, southern Maine diver, accountantadam, cyberdigger   <------- lurker [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

[]
 ..when I'm at work, sometimes I peek on my phone, but I can't post anything from it.. 

 Jimbo, I'm not sure why it matters to you, but please, if you gotta contact these natural born non-posters, don't be a turdmeister to them..


----------



## kwalker (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't have as many posts as I think I should considering I oughta contribute more to some posts I know a little about. I'm pretty hesitant about making comments and remarks but hey, you won't get anywhere like that I don't think.

 It does tee me off when out of no where a post from 1834 is brought up by someone with "the same bottle" and wants "to learn the value of my bottle!" by someone with one or two posts. Then after we never hear from them again. It's kinda like throwing stuff at a wall and seeing what actually sticks. Only a few people stick around and get into and active on the forum.

 A lot of people probably feel shy or intimidated by us people around here. They don't quite understand the sense of humor most of us have around here and once they receive a reply they don't like; bye! I don't know, it's probably a matter of who wants to learn more about bottles and history and who wants to learn value value value...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2011)

As Rick said, you can't really care too much about what others think.  I know there are some members who get on when they can, but have limited internet access.  It's an interesting question about who some of the thousands of lurkers are, but who cares, really?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

There's plenty of reasons not to post...
 --antisocial personality
 --keyboard is busted
 --too smart to stoop to our level
 --don't speak English, just look at the pics
 --worried we'll tear 'em to shreds
 --gov't agent spying on us
 --signed up by mistake...


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 19, 2011)

Sometimes life just gets real busy and somethings have to fall by the wayside.  Though I may be kicked from the forum for saying this, bottle collecting is probably not top on most folks lists when your time needs to be rationed.
 I know there is at least one other forum( not bottle) I joined to asked a question, interesting site, but I just don't have the time to visit the site or post anything.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2011)

MAYBE THEY DONT HAVE ANY FINGERS![8D][8D][8D] tough to log on punching a keyboard with your nose.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 19, 2011)

When I first joined many moons ago, there was something set up by Roger that if a member didn't make a post, or maybe it was just log on, in a years time they were deleted from the roster. This obviously was never carried through because I can still search the archives and read post's of people years ago who haven't logged in in way past a year. I can't remember where I am getting this but I know I didn't dream it or make it up. Smoke


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

The forum software has methods of systematically deleting users who don't post, and you can set the parameters, but..[8|] it is not activated. I could do it, but not without Roger's permission, now way! []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, I don't care one way or the other, I'm just glad you confirmed I hadn't lost what little of my mind I have left. [][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

My pleasure.. I don't know what you're worried about, seems to me you are in control of your faculties..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

There's obviously different personality types who will use this website in different ways:

 --Type who is looking for a live-chat experience, like me, who enjoy a back-n-forth exchange, until I win.

 --Type who reads our posts like the 'scripture' and perhaps doesn't feel allowed to say anything (the awestruck)

 --Type who swoops in, reads some stuff, and posts some stuff, and is quickly off to another activity, like herding sheep.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

--Type who can't believe what a pathetic bunch of garbage he sees and would be ashamed to be associated with it, but feels the call of morbid curiosity, and can't take his eyes off the inane, nauseatingly dumb things he's reading...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

--Type who spend a day looking, digging, shopping for bottles, and can't wait to get home and show us what they got, and only decide how they feel about their acquisitions after reading feedback from us.. it's just a phase..[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

ya know,i wonder why the head admin.(no offense to him,definitely dont wanna get kicked off)doesnt post more?[8|][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

..maybe he forgot the password? [:-]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

[8|][8|][8|][:-][]................maybe its cause we are americans with american bottles,and hes from england with english bottles...............just wondering,how did you become an admin.?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Your guess is as good as mine.. one day I was on here, and I got sleepy so I took a cat nap, and when I woke up and peed and got back online, I was a moderator. I suppose it could happen to any of us..


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

i think this is all a little silly,  some people just like to browse, is there a problem with people being on here and not posting???   are you afraid some one is watching you????????????


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine.. one day I was on here, and I got sleepy so I took a cat nap, and when I woke up and peed and got back online, I was a moderator. I suppose it could happen to any of us..


 really???if so,maybe ill be an admin. one day................that oughtta give you something to worry about[sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 19, 2011)

I joined the forum in 2002 and I don't think I posted a dozen things the first 4 years I mostly just read the posts and lurk. Then some other people started posting privy digs and such and I felt more willing to post some of my own and to help out with early bottles and glass.

 Chris


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 19, 2011)

Some of us are all posted and burnt out and literally out of Ideas or topics (like myself ) and want to pass the torch a little. Nice job for the past few months wheelah23,Joe the crow,Gunther,Epackage Chuck,Red,Rick,baltbottles,Roaddog,Cow,Glassman,Redmatthews,Penndigger,Bostauras,Surfaceone,Osia,ect ect. who contribute on a regular basis. Wheela23,Your enthusiasm is contagious, you are going to have a fine collection one day if not already, mark my words. 

 As for the silent members give them three years,if still no posts or comments then give them the boot unless they are serving our country in a hostile environment and don't have internet capabilities.on a personal level I need a break from my long winded rambling on and on posts. Ill still write occasionally in this area General Chat,but there are no new bottle related ones planned for the foreseeable future. 

 I have added some new very nice historical bottles to my collection recently but a  staaaaa-----range thing has happened to my mindset lately. Upon receiving the last few bottles from various sources..I can tell the passion is gone.In the past when ever a new bottle arrived I would be excited and research it further,take a bunch of pictures, catalog it, over handle it,tell all of you about it.This is not the case this time or the past few times. For instance,I received this nice Coffin shaped half pint golden olive amber Keene New Hampshire early Sunburst flask from Jeff Kungfufighter.Any good bottle collector would be doing cartwheels upon its arrival.The old Steve would have had a long winded,thought provoking editorial page type post. 

 The current Steve although very happy and honored to have it as part of his collection feels no desire to tell about it here at the forum and the flask is already in its new home along side of a bunch of other New England historical flasks.One day I will write about it as the flame is not completely out just squelched right now.Sometimes collecting turns a little excessive compulsive,as we collect because we simply do not have instead of collecting based on a passionate desire all of us had at the beginning time in this hobby.  Everything in moderation......Here is the flask from Jeff.Cart wheels,I should be doing cart wheels but I am not. Maybe a trip to A.B.A. would help (Antique Bottles Anonymous)


----------



## ajohn (Aug 19, 2011)

Some people can drink just one[8|].There's just some weird people out there.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

> Cart wheels,I should be doing cart wheels but I am not. Maybe a trip to A.B.A. would help (Antique Bottles Anonymous)


 
 Hey current Steve, 

 I just wrote you a musical note or two. If memory serves, you've had flame guttering moments before, and come back with parrafin and pluck replenished.

 That's a lovely flask, and I think cartwheels are in order. I'd do one for you. if I could. Here's a Cartwheels/Reindeer Section song.

 Hey, I called on a coupl'a members with more seniority than I, and no posting history, the other day, and I'm pleased to say that one of them is now one of our excellent low count posters.

 Consider me as an ABA buddy, should'ya feel the need to holler, rant, reminisce in a musical, or Al Rokerish way. If I were you, I'd call Connor and go digging one of these days. When's the last time you dun dug?

 I had the pleasure of taking Number One Son on a prolonged bottle tour this afternoon. He dug bottles with me when he was little. His first find was an 1880ish Pumpkinseed. I've still got it. He was too soon a huge teenage footsball guy, and never regained interest in bottles or the unearthing thereof. This afternoon, there was some sparks and flamage vis-a-vis bottles in the form of questions, and show & tell as my part. One of those special Daddy moments to be remembered.

 Got grails?


----------



## Wangan (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rick for President!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> As Rick said, you can't really care too much about what others think.  I know there are some members who get on when they can, but have limited internet access.  It's an interesting question about who some of the thousands of lurkers are, but who cares, really?


 
 I dont care but hey,it makes great  thread,lets talk about it some more[8D]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 19, 2011)

.[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

who was it,?[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> MAYBE THEY DONT HAVE ANY FINGERS![8D][8D][8D] tough to log on punching a keyboard with your nose.


 
 Hahaha thats right! we can not see on the other side of our pc screens,well I can but that's besides the point.So who knows what reason they have for not posting.
   Hey stop picking your nose Gordan [8D]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 19, 2011)

I suppose,when you think about it,if you erase all the non-users accounts it would free up some bandwidth maybe?[]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 19, 2011)

.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 20, 2011)

> Consider me as an ABA buddy, should'ya feel the need to holler, rant, reminisce in a musical, or Al Rokerish way. If I were you, I'd call Connor and go digging one of these days. When's the last time you dun dug?


 
 Interesting post...  To Steve,...I second the above motion. (Great flask, by the way.)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Some of us are all posted and burnt out and literally out of Ideas or topics (like myself ) and want to pass the torch a little. Nice job for the past few months wheelah23,Joe the crow,Gunther,Epackage Chuck,Red,Rick,baltbottles,Roaddog,Cow,Glassman,Redmatthews,Penndigger,Bostauras,Surfaceone,Osia,ect ect. who contribute on a regular basis. Wheela23,Your enthusiasm is contagious, you are going to have a fine collection one day if not already, mark my words.


 
 Thanks Steve! That means a lot coming from you. I really appreciate the posts you make on the forum, they teach me things about glass industry history I would've never known otherwise.

 I think if you need a break from posting such in depth things, you deserve it. If you don't enjoy the things you're posting about, then it probably isn't productive to keep posting them. I say give up researching for a while and see if you rekindle the bottle flame... There's nothing like the thrill of the hunt to light the bottle fire! Digging for bottles is the best way to hunt them, I think, so maybe you should pick up the ol' shovel. I don't have any dumps here in South Jersey, but I'm in Manahawkin for the weekend, and come here semi frequently. If you want to get together and dig, that wouldn't be a problem.

 As for this thread... I don't have a problem with the forum forerunners not posting, but I just wonder why they never post... What it would be like to be in the mind of a lurker... []


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 20, 2011)

There are a lot of one-timers that want some info on a bottle/bottles.  Once they get it, they're history.  Usually they are looking for values.  Others just want to find out what is valuable and don't care about giving their two cents.  That is unless someone like Wilmingtonbottleboys posts something phenomenal (and the lurkers come crawling out of their caves lol).


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2011)

*Members who don't post...My BIG MOUTH....*

Well it turns out that I have once again opened up a can of worms by making an innocent post on this site out of curiosity....I received a "WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS???" e-mail tonight about this because some people were turned off by it, so I guess I need to apologize for making those members who choose not to post even more uncomfortable....

 Might be time for me to stop posting here because it really seems to bother some people that I do, sorry for the stupid and uncaring BS I seem to post on this site out of curiosity, it will not continue.....Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> []
> ..when I'm at work, sometimes I peek on my phone, but I can't post anything from it..
> ...


 I only asked nicely why they didn't post and if it wasn't my business I understood, I wasn't nasty, mean or insensitive AT ALL !!!! Thanx for chiming in though.....[8|]


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> As Rick said, you can't really care too much about what others think.Â  I know there are some members who get on when they can, but have limited internet access.Â  It's an interesting question about who some of the thousands of lurkers are, but who cares, really?


 I was just curious was all....[:-]


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> --Type who can't believe what a pathetic bunch of garbage he sees and would be ashamed to be associated with it, but feels the call of morbid curiosity, and can't take his eyes off the inane, nauseatingly dumb things he's reading...


 I also take this post personally, thanx again ......buddy


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2011)

Well this is my last post here, I find it hard to believe that asking a simple question out of curiosity could botther so many people, and Charlie I was nothing but nice when I pm'd the 2 members.

 Thanx to all of you for what you have brought to my life in the way of bottles and also just everyday things outside the bottle world, it has been a great experience and I'm sorry for being such a PITA.....Have fun and keep digging....Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Well this is my last post here, I find it hard to believe that asking a simple question out of curiosity could botther so many people, and Charlie I was nothing but nice when I pm'd the 2 members.
> 
> Thanx to all of you for what you have brought to my life in the way of bottles and also just everyday things outside the bottle world, it has been a great experience and I'm sorry for being such a PITA.....Have fun and keep digging....Jim


 
 Again----"Who give a rats ass what people think"  no one can stop you from being your self.Carry on my wayward  son lol[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Well this is my last post here, I find it hard to believe that asking a simple question out of curiosity could botther so many people, and Charlie I was nothing but nice when I pm'd the 2 members.
> 
> Thanx to all of you for what you have brought to my life in the way of bottles and also just everyday things outside the bottle world, it has been a great experience and I'm sorry for being such a PITA.....Have fun and keep digging....Jim


 
 Don't quit Jim! No one was criticizing you in that thread. You're misunderstanding what Charlie and others have said. You're the most consistently interesting NJ poster on this forum! Who else am I going to talk North Jersey stuff with? [][:'(][]


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 20, 2011)

Jim, splendidly ironic as it may be to become one of the decried non-posters as a result of the very same thread in which you shined a light upon them, I doubt it is a decision that will make anyone here happy, especially yourself.

 Even if some of the critical undertones you perceived were actually intended, you oughta take rick's excellent advice to not give a rat's azz!

 To take it a step further, you may enjoy this advice from a century-old Montana postcard: "Wake up everyday so you can look every damn man in the face an' tell him to go to hell." 

 Words to live by, I do say. [8D]


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got a much thicker skin now. This was when I was just getting into online forums. It was definitely not a bottle, coin or comic forum.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 20, 2011)

"Wake up everyday so you can look every damn man in the face an' tell him to go to hell." 

 Great one Plumby. My new words to live by. [][][][]  ~Mike


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> --Type who spend a day looking, digging, shopping for bottles, and can't wait to get home and show us what they got, and only decide how they feel about their acquisitions after reading feedback from us.. it's just a phase..[]


 



 I'M STILL WAITING!!!!!........LOL


----------



## ajohn (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Well this is my last post here, I find it hard to believe that asking a simple question out of curiosity could botther so many people, and Charlie I was nothing but nice when I pm'd the 2 members.
> 
> Thanx to all of you for what you have brought to my life in the way of bottles and also just everyday things outside the bottle world, it has been a great experience and I'm sorry for being such a PITA.....Have fun and keep digging....Jim


 What???Gimmie a break there Jimmy!Where I come from ifn we accidentally hurt someone's feelings we apologized.If they wouldn't accept the apology it only showed where they were vulnerable.So then we would let em have it with both barrels[8D].
   But I don't live there anymore[&o]....The new place I come from teaches me to pray for them[]  [8|]...Every once in a while I forget where I come from[].
  The point of all this nonsense Jim,is the idea that there's not a one of us that is gonna please all the people all the time.If someone chooses to remain pissed off then let em,and don't let them dictate life.
 I hope you're a bigger man and remain on this forum.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Before you leave ABN forever, Jim, hear me out: 
 I still don't understand what compelled you to introduce this subject, but it seems you've failed to raise the ire of your fellow forum blabbermouths, and there will be no mobs with torches and pitch forks routing out the silent ones from their beds. The only person who should care or not if we have lurkers is the owner of the forum, and he's perfectly capable of dealing with them if he so chooses.
 I don't detect, upon reading this thread through, that you have bothered any of us who posted, and certainly not me. I found it somewhat amusing, actually, and ran with it a bit, and I do sincerely apologize to you, Jimbalaya, if I rubbed you the wrong way with any of my comments! 
 ..and that's a public apology, it counts double over a private one..[]


----------



## woody (Aug 20, 2011)

too much drama.......LOL!!![8D]


----------



## kwalker (Aug 20, 2011)

If Jim leaves then I really think it's been made clear that when you give someone and inch, they take a mile. Give someone a thread they don't like and see how bad they can tear the creator apart...


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 20, 2011)

On line conversations can be tricky....sometimes nuance and emotion do not translate to the page or they seem to be there when they were not intended.
 Don't go away Jim...you may be prickly but you belong here with us..


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

they dont like the thread,they aint got to read it....simple as that[8|][][&:][sm=lol.gif]..................and to those who dont like this thread..........[:-]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

I emailed Jim... He seems resolute in his leaving of the forum, at least for a while... He says this place needs a break from him, and he from it. I couldn't disagree more! But he made up his mind. Hopefully he'll rejoin us eventually... I know I could never leave this place, even if I tried... [][8D]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

well,i hope those who made such a big deal about it are happy,weve now lost a very good member[8|][][:'(]..................why dont yall go cuddle up with your blankie and suck you passyfiar(yeah,i know it aint spelled right)[8|][>:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

Come on now E we ain't gonna kiss your ass to stay,pleaseeeee pleaseeeeee dont go [8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 20, 2011)

Jim,
 You know we love you man. I did not see anything that anybody posted that should be making you so mad that you've got to leave. So, don't do it.

 When Chuck used the word 'Turdmeister', I think he was being obviously silly and he wasn't calling you that, he was just saying that these alleged 'lurkers' may have a level of shyness that exceeds that of the normal thick-skinned posting types.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, it's obviously all my fault, I chased another outstanding member off this forum.. he was not only a member, he was my friend. I feel terrible, and I can't live like this, so I am left with no choice but resign my post and say "Fare Well" to all of you good, kind bottle people.. it has been a true blessing to me to have your friendship, really it has, but I am just too broken up about this to show my face around here any more.. I am so sorry it had to end this way, it's a real human tragedy.. like network TV.. like wine-stained lingerie.. like burned cookies.. it is a cruel, cruel world and there are no signs of goodness what I can see. I will miss you all.
 --for WOODY who thought there was too much drama before--


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 20, 2011)

When's the last time you dun dug?

 Well Surfaceone yesterday........... but it doesnt count for bottles as I had to run 60 feet of 4 inch ABS 4 to 5 feet in the ground for my sewer line as the old oarange board 4 inch main has been breached by 300 year old oak trees roots and as "Eddie" Clark Griswalds brother-inlaw coined in Christmas Vacation the s h i t t e r was full at my house.I had been putting this off for the last two years but yesterday My son AKA Mr.Anaconda turd did the old pipe in for good.So yes I dug all day and no, bottles were not to be had.The last time I dug in the earth for a bottle was in the 80s.Maybe you are right,I ll tell ya the exercising I have been doing for the past 4 months paid off as no bad back, no cardio problems I felt great and dug a trench 60 feet in length a foot wide and varied from 4 to 5 foot deep.Back filled it today,relaid the paver bricks between posting here at this place and it is done.Maybe Conner and Kenny from Woodstown right around the corner from me can dig one day in the near future.

 In the time I put this post together Jim is gone,and Chuck resigned what the H double E candlesticks is going on here.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 20, 2011)

> Well, it's obviously all my fault, I chased another outstanding member off this forum


 Chuck,
 I am glad that you are finally taking ownership of your oversight powers. Yes, you can kick people off. You often do. It's kind of a second hobby really. You are the boss in this town. Look below your name for the words moderator / administrator. No more holding back. Set forth on a butt kicking frenzy!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

I only ever wanted everyone will like me.. how did it get this screwed up?? I don't mean any harm, it just seems to happen by itself..


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 20, 2011)

I look at the website every day, and post everyday.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I only ever wanted everyone will like me.. how did it get this screwed up?? I don't mean any harm, it just seems to happen by itself..


 
 It's not your fault, it's no one's fault! Jim obviously had issues with a few people on the forum (we all know it) for being such an outspoken guy. I applaud him for it, although others seem to criticize him. I only hope you will have the sense not to leave, Charlie. You didn't do anything to instigate this, certainly not on purpose! 

 As I told Jim, it's not worth leaving the forum over such a petty thing! You pointed out yourself, this really isn't a big deal, however you choose to interpret it! We can't have all the NJ collectors leaving! [:'(]


----------



## kwalker (Aug 20, 2011)

This is turning out worse than a raccoon getting into a trash bag...


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

YOU AINT REALLY LEAVING ARE YA CYBERDIGGER!!!!!????!COME ON,JUST BECAUSE THERES A FEW IDIOTS IN THE WORLD WHO DONT LIKE PEOPLE HAVING OPINIONS OTHER THAN THERE OWN AND DONT LIKE PEOPLE VOICING THERE OPINIONS AND NOT BACKING DOWN FROM THEM AINT NO CAUSE TO LEAVE.........AS FOR EPACKAGE,I HAVE A FEELING HELL BE BACK BEFORE TOO LONG GEEEEEZ!!!WHY CANT EVERYONE JUST BE [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT LIKE THIS POST,WELL,DONT READ IT!!!IS THAT SO DADGUM HARD???!!?[][:'(]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 20, 2011)

[We can't have all the NJ collectors leaving! [:'(] 

 Maybe it is something in our water that makes us dillusional?[8|] I wasnt leaving just scaling back,I am out of Ideas guys I have covered every frickin bottle I own but a few,Surfaceone is right, I have left in the past,but Ill be back to my old self in time I just need a little R and R.Jim you are needed here ,you leave and the posts are down 10 percent,Chuck leaves and they are down another 15 percent.
 [/quote]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont think he asked a ?,so are you leaving are not???[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, if I leave, we'd need a new moderator.. do you think you could handle the job?


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

id probably have to be 18 to be a moderater,right[]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 20, 2011)

> id probably have to be 18 to be a moderater,right


 No, but can you be able to buy large amounts of Head-ache medicine?[sm=rolleyes.gif][][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

i doubt it,you know i cant even buy bbs at wa-mart??[8|]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 20, 2011)

> you know i cant even buy bbs at wa-mart??


 Hmm....I bought a little pocket knife from Tractor supply Co.
 Guess the laws are different...[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

The requirements are minimal.. all you gotta do is swear off alcohol for the duration of your tenure.. also remain celibate, no caffeine, no tobacco, no processed sugar or artificial sweeteners, no modified corn starch.. no Canadian bacon (should be easy 4U) ..no sense of right or wrong, just YHO every time, and most important of all.. you must never reveal your true intentions without proper encryption. A monkey could do it..


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

well,technically you commited a crime,but i doubt the tractor supply co. gonna tell anybody[8|][][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> . A monkey could do it..


 ive got a chance!![sm=lol.gif],....................as long as no monkeys show up[][8|][]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 20, 2011)

> well,technically you commited a crime,but i doubt the tractor supply co. gonna tell anybody


 Technically.....[8|]     Depends who you (DON'T) ask..




> all you gotta do is swear off alcohol for the duration of your tenure.. also remain celibate, no caffeine, no tobacco, no processed sugar or artificial sweeteners, no modified corn starch.. no Canadian bacon (should be easy 4U) ..no sense of right or wrong, just YHO every time, and most important of all.. you must never reveal your true intentions without proper encryption.


 Jeez......that would probably drive me insane...oh wait....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 20, 2011)

Yall make me glad I'm me.


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

i cant tell you what that means to me...................i think im gonna cry[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been ashamed of myself all my life, so enjoy it while you can, Pattycake! []


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont know whether to consider that a complimet or not,but theres a smiley,so i will[8|][&:][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Aug 20, 2011)

Words can't describe the pain I feel right now...[&o][&o]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

what???why???...................huh????[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Man, we're really getting off topic now..


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah,i know,it seems like alot of posts dont stay on topic very long...........................especially the ones i contribute to[][&:][&:][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, we've done enough work for one night, we got rid of two forum members and made a man proud of himself.. splendid job, gents! []


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

you aint leaving and you know it..............as for epackage.....i have a feeling hell be back before long.......................a happy forum read to all and to all a good night[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ajohn (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> you aint leaving and you know it..............as for epackage.....i have a feeling hell be back before long.......................a happy forum read to all and to all a good night[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 GOOD NITE????Shoot I just got back from gettin my rear kicked in pool,and it's only 8:30.I hate it when life (and the job) get in the way of a good drama session[].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Man, we're really getting off topic now..


 
 What topic was that? lol     lets talk about Air... that should keep the thread going------------------->


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 21, 2011)

The severe personal traumas I've endured as a result of this thread, and Cyberdigger's unrelentingly devilish behavior, now force me to leave the site forever, and soon thereafter chug a gallon of muriatic just to be sure that I don't ever return to this cruel, cruel bottle world. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 21, 2011)

[][]So that's your problemo, I always wondered why ya posted like ya do.............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 21, 2011)

[][][]No Canadian bacon, No alcohol, No caffiene, AND CELIBATE!!!!! Dam I couldnt be a moderator either.........Andy


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8:30 where you live,10:00 where i live,and i wasnt going to bed,just getting off the computer,i cant stand to got to bed before 1:00(am)[][][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> The severe personal traumas I've endured as a result of this thread, and Cyberdigger's unrelentingly devilish behavior, now force me to leave the site forever, and soon thereafter chug a gallon of muriatic just to be sure that I don't ever return to this cruel, cruel bottle world. []


 well,i wouldnt advise it,but if you do,it oughtta make a good news story[:-][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

air,ummmmm................uh.................hmmmmmm.................gimme a minute.............lets see here.........uhhhhh...........i got it!!![sm=lol.gif]........wait....i lost it.[8|]..........


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 21, 2011)

I can honestly say I am a little dissapointed with this whole thing. No offense to anyone, but I feel more mature than some people on here and I'm one of the youngest users on this forum (17). I'm part of other forums, a lot centered around video games, and believe me you get attacked and flamed so much more harsh than you will ever see on here, and way more often. I've been called things some pretty terrible things, usually being scoffed at because of my religion or political views. I just read what they have to say, respond if I must, and move on.  To paraphrase what Rick said earlier, who gives a damn if someone says something slightly offensive? Chances are it wasn't meant to be taken that way (not on other fprums, but on here, yes.). As a whole everyone on here acts mature for most of the time, but other times..... I honestly find myself saying "Really?". This isn't a childrens crackerjack forum, this is an adult/mature members forum, and I think people shouldn't be so sensitive as to leaving when their pride is hurt. I've seen members threatening to leave in my gaming forums (often occurence), which I find somewhat offensive because they are just looking for attention. I think you guys are beyond that, but I question myself sometimes.

 I'm being frank here, I'm sorry if I'm coming off as brutal, but this is my opinion and it may hurt. I really don't want to offend anyone here, but I'm laying some cold hard facts that I've learned from being on immature and low forums. I love being part of this place, but I find it quite amazing how quick things can spin out of control here.

 My 2cts

 Hope this resolves, all the best!

 ``Michael``


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

OK that's the last straw.. I am *really* leaving now!!! NOBODY calls ME immature!!


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> OK that's the last straw.. I am *really* leaving now!!! NOBODY calls ME immature!!


 
 uhhh... I'm not pointing fingers at anyone, I'm just reading the posts and I'm just feeling like everything could be more civilized.... Are you joking or are you serious? I don't know you, so... I'm really not looking to hurt anyone, I'm just not going to water anything down, sorry...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Take it easy there, Kiddo! Nobody's leaving the forum.. Plummy might drink the acid anyway, though, he's kinda crazy..[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2011)

> I see someone right now who has been a member here since 2007 and still hasn't posted ever and I just wonder how that's possible.


 
 No offense but if you have ever run an online forum before or you probably wouldnt ask that question.
 In any open forum you will find only a small percentage of members who regularly post or post more than a couple times. 
 There are many different reasons. I found looking at IP addresses that a large number of members were from russian and eastern european countries. People who have no intention of participating in the forum. I can only assume they join to try to post spam, farm email addresses, post links to their sites and so on. There are some smaller number of actual bottle collectors that sign up but never post , they just want access to the forum sections you cant see without being a member. I can think of at least 4 people I know right now who regularly read this forum but have never posted. Lurkers almost always outnumber posters. Another significant group is people who just log on for a couple free appraisals they vanish forever. THey usually dont even save their password[] They just make a new account next time they need an answer.
 The only point I'm trying to make is there is no mystery why so many people are signed up but dont post. Its just normal forum dynamics.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you, Gunny! I'd think that will clear up any bewilderment about this.. so on your forum, do you let lurkers hang around indefinitely or do you eliminate them after a while?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 21, 2011)

A good thread like this really needs a little Lobey in it.  I have to say, you gentleman have far succeeded my expectations for yapping. And you thought women were bad.  []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a new topic to discuss.  I grew the world's biggest cucumber and gave it to Mr. Fred this morning for his wife to pickle.


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Take it easy there, Kiddo! Nobody's leaving the forum.. Plummy might drink the acid anyway, though, he's kinda crazy..[]


 

 Oh ok, I was pretty shure you were just teasing


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Take it easy there, Kiddo! Nobody's leaving the forum.. Plummy might drink the acid anyway, though, he's kinda crazy..[]


 you really need to put a [] or [] or[] or[sm=lol.gif] after these things so everybody dont get all stirred up,.....................and REDGINGER ,i pride myself on my yapping abilities[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]........................and i thought we were supposed to be talking abou air??????[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2011)

After many e-mails from some of the fine people here I decided to sign back in and I'm gonna do like Rick and Plum have said.....Screw what people think about me asking such a "nothing question", if it bothered anyone personally they can go pound salt, I just don't care because it was harmless and just a curiosity. 

 As for those members who sent me e-mails thank you all, it was very nice to hear what you had to say and I'll take those words to heart. If you're a member here who doesn't want to post I think you're missing out on some really great stuff, and so are we by not having your insights into the hobby, and I'll leave it at that. 

 My original response was a rash decision to a stupid e-mail that shouldn't have gotten to me in the first place because I didn't single any one non-poster out, and it was never meant to make anyone feel bad.....Deal with it Boners, or click the Green Button to block my posts so you won't be offended[8D][8D][8D]
          I'm gonna be a LOUD MOUTH OPINIONATED PAIN IN THE ASS for many years to come here !![]


                  Rant Over,
                                     Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

I love happy endings!! []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2011)

> do you let lurkers hang around indefinitely or do you eliminate them after a while?


 
 Its not really worth trying to deal with them in my opinion. Like sweeping a dirt floor. Its the way the internet works and you will go crazy fighting it.

 That giant cucumber is truely frightening, it should be hunted down and killed before it harms someone.
 I had a zucchini once that got out of control and damaged my car but thats another story...


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> you aint leaving and you know it..............as for epackage.....i have a feeling hell be back before long.......................


 told ya so[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 21, 2011)

[]Welcome back LMOPA..........Andy


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome back??? He never left. That's 3 times in the last couple of months he's threatened to leave. Can anyone say DRAMA QUEEN looking for sympathy. Maybe we should start a new thread & see who can guess when threatens to leave again. Winner get a bottle!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Which bottle? [8D]


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

can it be a MISSISSIPPI bottle????[8|][8|][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## kwalker (Aug 21, 2011)

Good to see you back Jim! I couldn't imagine this place without you for very long, you're doing what you oughta do; bump them!


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 21, 2011)

MAD DOG 20-20.Just what you need after reading this thread. What a joke.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

I would suggest a bottle of that before reading this thread.. to get in the mood, and another bottle afterwards, in order to forget everything about it.. repeat every day for 2 weeks and soon you'll be walking into walls and talking to your shadow like the rest of us.. []


----------



## peejrey (Aug 21, 2011)

> I'm gonna be a LOUD MOUTH OPINIONATED PAIN IN THE ASS for many years to come here


 I personally don't blame you...[][]
 You might have gotten an email from me, but we had to go in to Nashville for most of the last 2 days...
 Glad you back though[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  justadddirt
> 
> Welcome back??? He never left. That's 3 times in the last couple of months he's threatened to leave. Can anyone say DRAMA QUEEN looking for sympathy. Maybe we should start a new thread & see who can guess when threatens to leave again. Winner get a bottle!!!


 You hit the nail on the head[8D]------Thank You[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you see the GRAND OLE OPRY???[8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> After many e-mails from some of the fine people here I decided to sign back in and I'm gonna do like Rick and Plum have said.....Screw what people think about me asking such a "nothing question", if it bothered anyone personally they can go pound salt, I just don't care because it was harmless and just a curiosity.
> 
> ...


 
 If I had to pound anything,I think it would be sand,salt would burn like hell!!!!  [8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 21, 2011)

I for one am glad Jim is back... We should all learn a lesson from him... SCREW WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK! On the internet, caring about what other people think just leads to problems... 

 I post on this forum to entertain others with my digs and finds, to learn about the things I dig, and to argue my beliefs for fun! Others can do whatever they want, it doesn't bother me! [][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2011)

..and as long as there's no potty mouth, no slander/libel, and no solicitations, go on and say whatever you like.. we're an open-minded gang ..on average..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> I can honestly say I am a little dissapointed with this whole thing. No offense to anyone, but I feel more mature than some people on here and I'm one of the youngest users on this forum (17). I'm part of other forums, a lot centered around video games, and believe me you get attacked and flamed so much more harsh than you will ever see on here, and way more often. I've been called things some pretty terrible things, usually being scoffed at because of my religion or political views. I just read what they have to say, respond if I must, and move on.  To paraphrase what Rick said earlier, who gives a damn if someone says something slightly offensive? Chances are it wasn't meant to be taken that way (not on other fprums, but on here, yes.). As a whole everyone on here acts mature for most of the time, but other times..... I honestly find myself saying "Really?". This isn't a childrens crackerjack forum, this is an adult/mature members forum, and I think people shouldn't be so sensitive as to leaving when their pride is hurt. I've seen members threatening to leave in my gaming forums (often occurence), which I find somewhat offensive because they are just looking for attention. I think you guys are beyond that, but I question myself sometimes.
> 
> ...


 
 Just a question... You wouldn't happen to visit bungie.net, would you? That's the gaming forum I visit... I know what you mean about immature and low... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What the young ins are trying to say is, its like
  "MR Rodgers Neighborhood"  here compared to the forums they visits    --------------------------------------------> speedy deliverer   speedy delivery  Lighten up yo[8D]


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm a member of Jiggmin.com. Has a few pretty decent free games. It's a fun place, but full of stupidity in a lot of places. I've never been to bungie. I'm a member of Kongregate.com as well, but I don't post there...


----------



## peejrey (Aug 22, 2011)

I've only been able to see one play up there...[&o]
 Kinda out of the way most of time in to Nashville, but there is a lot of cool place going into the industrial, and hospital district..Gyro shops, pawn shops, antique shops, thrifts...
 Yet you wouldn't catch me dead there no later than 4 PM[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> I've only been able to see one play up there...[&o]
> Kinda out of the way most of time in to Nashville, but there is a lot of cool place going into the industrial, and hospital district..Gyro shops, pawn shops, antique shops, thrifts...
> Yet you wouldn't catch me dead there no later than 4 PM[]


 whod you see???i try not to go to jackson,miss. at all,thet place is horrible,they have a murder just about every week,sometimes more then that,in the last couple of months police have shot a couple of people,(they finally figured out how to get the jod done[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif])dont get me wrong they shouldnt just shoot everybody,but if the person is threatining them or someone else,or trying to escape after a serious crime,then i say shoot,i honestly dont see why thy even gave them tasers.................ok,i better stop before i make somebody[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome back Jim.

 Things are copacetic.

 However, We've created a Minister of Anti Drama Oversight. That's right, Chuck is a MADO. Beware, he has an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## peejrey (Aug 23, 2011)

> whod you see???i try not to go to jackson,miss. at all,thet place is horrible,they have a murder just about every week,sometimes more then that,in the last couple of months police have shot a couple of people,(they finally figured out how to get the jod done)dont get me wrong they shouldnt just shoot everybody,but if the person is threatining them or someone else,or trying to escape after a serious crime,then i say shoot,i honestly dont see why thy even gave them tasers.................ok,i better stop before i make somebody


 Oh no.....If it's not the death threats, car crashes, shooting, fires, or storms...We'd be awesome![] I saw "You're a good man Charlie Brown". It was a good play too.
 I've got at least 2 dumps, and one privy to dig whenever I can..
 Feel free to come up to Hickman county, not to horrible here.
 Good cooking too..[]


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> i think this is all a little silly,  some people just like to browse, is there a problem with people being on here and not posting???   are you afraid some one is watching you????????????


----------

